# carver caravelle room heater wiring diagram



## 92403 (May 1, 2005)

Help!! Does anyone have a wiring diagram for a carver heater 1800 with electronic ignition? Also the colour coding for the wires to the control switch terminals 1 to 6. I did have them written down, but managed to lose them

Thanks

clive


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

You might be lucky with this site:
http://www.faultfinder.freeserve.co.uk/index.html

He's a very helpful guy.

Barry


----------



## 92403 (May 1, 2005)

Thanks for that Barry I will give them a try

Clive


----------



## arcsystems (May 1, 2005)

No luck on faultfinder then?
From the top, Red, Yellow, White, (not used), Black, Green, Blue.
Red 12v+, Yellow flame sensor, White is temperature sensor on water heater, yours is on the control board, Black 12v-, Green spark ignition and Blue is gas valve
If yours is the later Caravelle '4' then it is different, don't know the colours but of the six wires two are for the gas valve, two for the ignition, one for flame recognition, and again a spare. 12 volts comes up to the switch separately


----------



## 92403 (May 1, 2005)

*carver caravelle room heater wiring*

Thanks for the info arcsystems. Just what I needed  
thanks again
Clive


----------

